# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  مفـتاح الجنة .. قصص حـول الأم والأب

## ساقي العطاشا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـم

وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيمًا (23) َاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا (24)

صدق الله العلي العظيم



أفتح هذا الموضوع وسأخصصه لوضع قصص حول الأم وحول الأب .. قصص من أعظم القصص التي تخصُّ الوالدين وثمرات برِّهما وآثام عقوقهما .. بإذن الله تعالى سيكون لي يومياً موعداً معكم في هذه الصفحة .. لكي أزوِّدكم بمزيد من تلك القصص الرائعـة

أفيدكم علماً بأنني أنقل لكم هذه القصص من كتاب ( مفتاح الجنة .. قصص حول الأب ) والكتاب الآخر هو ( مفتاح الجنة .. قصص حول الأم ) للمؤلف محمد رضا عباسي

أرجو منكم المتابعة أخواني الأفاضل .. فبوجودكم ووجود أقلامكم السخية التي لا تبخل علينا بالتشجيـع والمتابعة تتكمل زهوة الصـفحة .. 

********

ولكم القصة الأولى حول الأم 

(1)

حق الأُم

جاء رجل إلى رسول الله –ص- وقال: إنّ والدتي بلغها الكِبَر، وهي عندي الآن، أحملها على ظهري، وأطعمها من كَسبي،وأميط عنها الأذى بيدي، وأصرف عنها مع ذلك وجهي استحياء منها واعظاماً لها، فهل كافأتها؟

قال –ص- : (لا، لأن بطنها كان لك وعاء، وثديها كان لك سقاء، وقدمها لك حذاء، ويدها لك وقاء، وحجرها لك حواء، وكانت تصنع ذلك لك وهي تمنى حياتك، وأنت تصنع هذا بها وتحب مماتها).

(2)

الجنّة تحت قدم الأُم

جاء رجل إلى رسول الله –ص- يريد الجهاد، فقال: ( أَلَكَ والدة؟) 

قال: نعم

قال: فالزمها، فإنّ الجنة تحت قدمها. 

يتبــع ،،،

********





تحيـاتي مع بالغ احترامي وتقديري لكم

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد




********

(3)

برّ الولد برّ الوالدين

قال رجل من الأنصار لأبي عبد الله الصادق (ع): مَنْ أُبِر؟

قال (ع): والديك.

فقال الرجل: قد مَضَيا وتَوَفّيا.

فقال (ع): برّ ولدك.

(4)

الاحسان إلى الأبوين

قال الإمام الصادق (ع): إن موسى بن عمران (ع) لمّا ناجى ربه رأى رجلاً تحت ساق العرش قائماً يصلي، فغبطه لمكانته، وقال: يا رب بما بلغ عبدك هذا ما أرى؟ قال الله عز وجل: يا موسى، إنّه كان باراً بوالديه ولم يمشِ بالنميمة.

(5)

لا يقبل الله عمل العاق للوالدين

وجاء في بعض مناجاة موسى بن عمران (ع) أنّه قال: يا رب إنه كان لي أخ وقد استشهد في سبيلك فأرني مكانه عندك؟ فأوحى الله له: أنّه في النار.

فقال موسى (ع): يا رب ألم تعِد الشهداء الخلود في الجنة ؟

فاوحى الله عز وجل إليه: يا موسى؛ نعم، ولكن صديقك هذا كان مُصِراً على عقوق والديه ومن كان هكذا لا أقبل منه عملاً.

(6)

بر الوالدين أفضل من الجهاد

قال الإمام الصادق (ع): جاء رجل إلى الرسول (ص) فقال: يا رسول الله، إني راغب في الجهاد نشيط فيه.

قال (ص): فجاهد في سبيل الله فإنك إن تقتل كنت حيّاً عند الله ترزق، وإنْ متّ – على فراشك – فقد وقع أجرك على الله. وإن رجعت خرجت من الذنوب كما ولدت. فقال: يا رسول الله إنّ لي والدين كبيرين يزعمان أنهما يأنسان ويكرهان خروجي.

فقال (ص): أقِم مع والديك، فوالذي نفسي بيده لأُنسهما بك يوماً وليلة خير من جهاد سنة.

يتبــع ،،،

********


تحياتي وبالغ احترامي لكم

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد



********
(7)
انتظار الأم
جاءت امرأة إلى الإمام الصادق (ع) وقالت: سافر ولدي منذ مدة وأنا مشتاقة له كثيـراً؛ فادعُ لكي يعود.
قال (ع): اصبري
عادت ثانيةً بعد أيام إلى الإمام الصادق (ع) وقالت: ادعُ لكي يعود ولدي!
قال الإمام الصادق (ع): قلت اصبري
قالت المرأة: كم أصبر؟ لا أستطيع ذلك
رجعت إلى بيتها وبعد ساعات جاء ابنها من السفر
جاءت المرأة إليه (ع) وقد علاها السرور وقالت: يا بن رسول الله! هل ينزل عليكم الوحي بعد رسول الله (ص)؟
قال (ع): كلا؛ لكن رسول الله (ص) قال: عندما ينفذ الصبر، يأتي الفرج قد قلتِ لن أستطيع الصبر، علمتُ أنّ الله تعالى سيفرِّج عنكِ بوصول ابنكِ.
(8)
الإمام السجاد (ع) واحترامه إلى الأم
وقيل للإمام زين العابدين (ع): أنت أبرُّ الناس، ولا نراك تواكل أمُّك، قال: أخاف أن أمدَّ يدي إلى شيء، وقد سبقت عينها عليه، فأكون قد عققتها.
(9)
تأكيد الإحسان إلى الأم
جاء رجل إلى رسول الله (ص) فقال: يا رسول الله، مَنْ أبر؟
قال: أُمّك
قال: ثم من؟
قال: أُمّك
قال: ثم من؟
قال: أُمّك
قال: ثم مَن؟
قال: أبـاك
يتبــع ،،،
********

تحياتي الزاكية والعطرة لكم

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد

********

(10) 

مواساة الأب خير من العبادة

كان لشيخ ولدان وكان أحدهما منكبّاً على العبادة والآخر مداوماً على خدمة أبيه الشيخ.

ففي إحدى الليالي بينما كان العابد مشغولاً بالعبادة وهو في حالة السجود ويستغفر الله أخذته السنة فنام، فسمع – وهو نائم – انّ منادياً يقول له: إنّ العبادة الحقيقية هي التي يقوم بها أخوك حيث يخدم أبيه الشيخ العاجز وقد أوجب ذلك على نفسه فهو محبوب الله ومنتجبه، وأنّه الله تعالى قد غفر لك بفضله.

فقال الولد العابد: إنّي قد عبدت الله عدة سنين فما السبب في تفضيل أخي عليّ؟ فسمع هاتفاً يقول: إنّ الذي تقوم به – العبادة – فإنّ الله تعالى غنيٌّ عن ذلك، وأما ما يقوم به أخوك فإنّ أباك محتاج اليه.

قال الشاعر: ليست العبادة سوى خدمة العبادة *** وليست بالتسبيح لبس الصوف والجّاد

(11)

موعظة أبوية

قال رجل لابنه: يا بني، عليك أن تخبرني هذه الليلة بكل ما تسمعه من الناس، وكل عمل تقوم به، وكل كلمة تخرج منك، وكل ما تأكله.

فقَبَل الولد كلام أبيه، فلما جُنَّ عليه الليل ودخل الدار قال أبوه: أيْ بُني، قم وأدِّ حساب أعمالك وأفعالك. فشرح الابن جميع ما سمعه وما عمله وما أكله وشربه وتعامل فيه وهو متعسِّراً ثم ذهب إلى فراشه ونام.

وفي الليلة التالية لما دخل الدار قال له أبوه: أيْ بُني أدِّ ما عليك.

قال: يا أبتاه، إني لك خادم ومطيع في كل ما تريده وأمتثل كل أمر إلا المُحاسبة الليلة فإني لا طاقة لي عليها أن أُؤدي كل ليلة حساب يومي.

فقال الرجل: يا عزيزي، إني أعلم أنه لا طاقة لك على المُحاسبة وإني لم أرد بذلك أن أتحاسب معك، بل قصدي من هذا العمل أن أعِظك وأنصحك لِتَعِي وتستيقظ ولا تكُن غافلأً عن موقف الحساب في الآخرة، فإذا لم تكن عندك طاقة من أداء حساب يوم وليلة لأبيك فكيف تطيق على أداء حساب عمرك في يوم القيامة أمام الله عز وجل.

(12)

بر الوالدين خير من الجهاد

أتى رجل من اليمن رسول الله (ص) ليجاهد في سبيل الله، فقال له رسول الله (ص): ارجع استأذن والديك فإن أجازا فجاهد وإن لم يأذنا لك فابقي عندهما وأُحسِن إليهما. فإنّ برّهما أفضل الأعمال بعد التوحيد وقد أمرك الله تعالى به.

يتبع ،،،

********

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد



********

(13)

أُويس القرني وأطاعته للأم

كان أُويس القرني يعيش في موطنه (احدى ضواحي اليمن)، ومع أنه لم يشاهد الرسول (ص) ولم يرشده أحداً، لكنه عرف انه مرسل من الله تعالى، وأنّه على الحق من خلال سماعه لصفاته، فأسلم بعد ذلك.

كان يرعى الأبل ليؤمّن معاشه البسيط ومعاش أمّه، وكان رجل طاهر الفطرة ونقي السريرة يحترم القيم الإنسانية العالية ولهذا كان يعظّم ويقدّر أمه بشدّة، ولأجل خدمة أُمّه وعدم بقاؤها وحيدة لم يُسافر أبداً، ولكن عشقه لرسول الله (ص) المتأصل في قلبه جعله يستأذن من أُمّه مجبوراً للسفر إلى المدينة طلباً للقاء رسول (ص).

وافقت أمه بشرط أن لا يطول بقاؤه أكثر من نصف يوم، وقالت له: إذا لم تجد الرسول في المدينة فعُد فوراً.

شدّ أويس رحاله بشوق وهيجان للسفر إلى المدينة واللقاء بالرسول (ص) ولكن عند وصوله المدينة علِم بأن الرسول (ص) مسافراً،جاء أويس إلى بعض أصحاب الرسول (ص) وقال لهم: أنا مضطراً للرجوع إلى اليمن وإذا جاء الرسول (ص) بلّغوه سلامي.

رجع أويس إلى أمه، فعندما عاد الرسول (ص) من السفر إلى المدينة سأل: لمن هذا النور الذي يشع في البيت ؟!

قالوا للرسول (ص): راعي أبل جاء من اليمن يطلب لقائك، وقد عاد أدراجه لذهابك إلى السفر ويبلّغك سلامه.

قال الرسول (ص): نعم، هذه هدية أويس تركها وذهب.

(14) 

أجر أُنس ليلة مع الأم

جاء شاب قوي إلى رسول الله (ص) وقال: أرغب بالجهاد، ولكن أمي لن ترضى.

قال الرسول (ص): ارجع إلة أُمّك، والذي بعثني بالحق رسولاً، أُنسها بك ليلة أفضل من جهادك سنة في سبيل الله.

يتبـع ،،،

********

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد


********

(15)

تقبيل الأبوين تقبيل الجنة والحور

ذكر العلامة السيد علي نقي الهندي في كتابه كشف النقاب أنّ رجلاً قال لرسول الله (ص): يا رسول الله إني نذرت أن أُقبل باب الجنّة وخدّ الحور.

فقال رسول الله: اذهب وقبّل رجلي أُمك وجبهة أبيك.

فقال: إن أبويّ قد فارقا الدنيا.

فقال (ص): قبّل قبرهما.

قال الرجل: لم أعرف مكان قبرهما وأين هما مدفونان.

قال (ص): خطّ على الأرض خطين بشكل قبرين واعتبرهما قبرَيْ والديك ثمّ قبّلهما فإنّك تكن قد أدَّيت ما نذرت له، ولا عليك الحنث.

(16)

لا تترك الدعاء لوالديك

أتى علياً أمير المؤمنين (ع) رجل وقال: إني في ضيق من تأمين معاشي ورزقي.

فقال (ص): لعلك تكتب بالقلم المعقود ؟

قال: لا

قال (ع): لعلك تتمشَّط بالمشط المكسـور ؟

قال: لا

فقال (ع): لعلك تتقدّم مَنْ هو أكبر منك سناً ؟

فقال: لا

فقال (ع): لعلك تنام بعد طلوع الفجر – أي عند وقت الصلاة - ؟

قال: لا

فقال (ع): لعلك تترك الدعاء لوالديك ؟

قال: أجل يا أميـر المؤمنين

فقال أمير المؤمنين (ع): اذكر والديك فإني سمعت رسول الله (ص) يقول: ترك الدعاء للوالدين يقطع الرزق.

يتبــع ،،،

********

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ونواصل وضع باقي القصص 

********

(17)

حكاية عجيبة حول عاق الأم

يقول مالك بن دينار: سافرت للحج فرأيت جماعة في عرفات، قلت في نفسي: ليتني عرفت حجّ أيهم مقبول لكي أُبارك له، وحج أيُّهم مردود لأعزيه! فرأيتُ في المنام رجلاً يقول: لقد تقبّل الله تعالى الجميع عدا محمد بن هارون البلخي، فلمّا أصبح الصباح ذهبت إلى أهالي خراسان وسألتهم عنه فقالوا: أنّه رجل عابد وزاهد، فابحث عنه في خرابات مكة.

فوجدته بعد بحث طويل وقد شدَّ يده على عنقه وضرب بسلسلة على قدميه وكان يقيم الصلاة، فلما رآني سألني: مَنْ أنت ؟

قلت: مالك بن دينار

قال: هل رأيت مناماً ؟

قلت: أجل

قال: كل سنة يأتيني رجلاً صالحاً مثلك وقد رأى رؤية بي

قلت: ما سبب هذا الأمر؟

قال: كنت أشرب الخمر، وقد شربته مرة في بداية شهر رمضان وقد وبّختني على ذلك أمي فمن شدة انزعاجي القيت بها في التنور وبعد أنْ صحوتُ من سكرتي أخبرتني زوجتي بفعلي القبيح، تألّمت بشدة فقطعت يدي حينها وأقفلت على قدي بسلسلة، ولكن كلما زردتُ في ندمي لم يجدني نفعاً وكل سنة أحج وأدعو واستغيث بهذا الدعاء: ( يا فارج الهم ويا كاشف الغم فرّج همي واكشف غمي وارضِ عني أمي ).

قال له مالك: يا رجل كدت أن تحرق جميع مَنْ في الأرض بعملك الشنيع هذا. رأيت رسول الله (ص) في ليلتها في منامي فقال: يا مالك! لا تيأس الناس من رحمة الله تعالى، اعلم بأنّ الله قد التفت إلى حال محمد بن هارون واستجاب دعائه وغفر ذنبه وأخبره بأنه سيمكث ثلاثة أيام من أيام الدنيا في النار وسيجعل قلب أمّه ليناً فتغفر له، وسيدخله وأمّه الجنة.

يقول مالك: فقلت رؤيتي إلى محمد بن هارون فلما سمعها فارق روحه الدنيا فغسّلته وكفّنته وصليت عليه ودفنته.

(18)

أثار سخط الأم

توفى رجل في زمن الرسول (ص) ولكن الأرض رفضه بعد دفنه وألقته إلى ظهرها

فقال رسول الله (ص): هل لهذا الرجل أم ساخطة عليه. أحضروها فلما حضرت أمه لأجل رسول الله (ص) وعفت عن ابنها قبلته الأرض حينها في باطنها.

يتبــع ،،،

********

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ونواصل مع قصص جديدة 

********

(19)

حازت محبة النبي (ص) لأنها أبر بوالديها

قال عمار بن حيان: خبّرت أبا عبد الله الصادق (ع) ببر إسماعيل ابني بي.

فقال (ع): لقد كنتُ أُحبُّه وقد ازددتُ حباً له. إنّ رسول الله (ص) أتته أُختٌ له من الرضاعة، فلما نظر إليها سُرّ بها وبسط ملحفته لها فأجلسها عليها ثم أقبل يحدِّثها ويضحك في وجهها، ثم قامت وذهبت وجاء أخوها فلم يصنع به ما صنع بها فقيل له: يا رسول الله صنعت بأخته ما لم تصنع به وهو رجل ؟!

فقال (ص): لأنها كانت أبرُّ بوالديها منه

وبهذه الطريقة علمنا النبي (ص) أنَّ مَنْ كان أبراً لوالديه كان عند الله تعالى أكرم وأنه (ص) يحبه أكثر. والامام الصادق (ع) اقتدى بجدّه رسول الله (ص) فقال لابن حيان: إني ازددتُ حباً لولدك لأنه أبرّ.

(20)

تقبل أثر قدم الوالد

جاء النبي إبراهيم الخليل (ع) من الشام إلى مكة لرؤية ابنه اسماعيل (ع) فلم يره في الدار فرجع إلى الشام، وعندما رجع إسماعيل (ع) من سفره أخبرته زوجته بمجيء أبيه إبراهيم الخليل (ع)، فبحث إسماعيل عن أثر قدم أبيه (ع) حتى عثر عليه وإكراماً لأبيه جعل يقبّل أثر قدمه.

(21)

هذا ثمر العقوق

كان هناك شاب عاقّاً لوالديه يؤذيهما كثيراً، وكلّما نصحاه لم ينفع معه، ولمّا يئسا من إرشاده وضجرا من تصرّفاته قبالهما تضرّعا إلى الله دعيا عليه فلما مرّت الأيام حتى عزم الولد العاق على سفرٍ للصيد مع سائر أصدقائه وحين حلولهم في الصحراء تغيَّرت الأحوال الجوية وظهرت آثار السحاب الثقال في السماء، وبرقت وأرعدت الغيوم بحيث زلزلت الأرض ففي هذا الحين نزلت صاعقة من السماء فأخذت الشاب العاق من بين سائر الرفاق وقع جثّة بلا روح وأصبح فحماً أسوداً.

وأما الرفاق الذين نجوا من الصاعقة عرفوا بأن هذا البلاء المفاجئ كان نتيجة عقوق الوالدين الذي كان ذاك الشاب يقوم به تجاه والديه فحُرم خير الدنيا والآخرة.

يتبع ،،،

********

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وجديد القصص حول الأم أنقله لكم

********

(23)

احترام الخالة كاحترام الأم

قال أبو خديجة: قال الإمام الصادق (ع): جاء رجل إلى الرسول المصطفى (ص) وقال: كانت لي بنت في الجاهلية وربّيتها حتى بلغت فألبستها ثياب وجئتُ بها البئر وألقيتها فيه، وآخر ما سمعتُ منها: أبـي العزيز !

وأنا الآن نادم على ما فعلت وأريد منك أن ترشدني كيف أصحح ذنبي ؟

قال رسول الله (ص): هل أمّك حيّة؟

قال: كلا

قال الرسول (ص): هل لديك الخالة؟

قال: نعم

قال (ص): أحسِن إلأيها، لأنها بمنزلة الأم والإحسان إلأيها يجبر الذنب يقول أبو خديجة: سألت الإمام الصادق (ع) متى كانت هذه الحادثة؟

قال (ع): في زمن الجاهلية، عندما كانوا يقتلون البنات لئلا يقعن أسارى في بلوغهن ويلدن في قبيلة أخرى.

(24)

دعاء الأم كان السبب في قطع رِجْلْ

كان محمود بن عمر بن أحمد الزمخشري من كبار علماء أهل السنة وقد قطعت إحدى قدماه.

نقل عنهم بأنّ دعاء أمّه كان السبب في قطع قدمه. لأنه ربطا يوماً رِجْل عصفور بخيط، طار العصفور من يديه وذهب إلى عشه.

بعدها سحب الرجل الخيط لكي يخرج العصفور من عشّه ولكن رجل العصفور خُلعت من محلّها وجاءت مع الخيط.

لما رأت أمّ الزمخشري هذا المنظر ألّمها كثيراً وقالت: قطع الله رجلك كما قطعت رجل هذا الحيوان 

بعدها ذهب الزمخشري إلى بخارى طالباً للعلم وفي أحد الأيام سقط من مركبه وتهشمت قدمه، فلم يفدها الدواء قط حتى قطعت.

يتبع ،،،

********

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ونواصل باقي القصص 

********

(25)

ابن يبيع جثة أبيه الميّت

قال الشهيد الشيخ مرتضى المطهري في أحد كتبه: 

ذكر المرحوم المحقق مبعوث المرحوم آية الله العظمى السيّد البروجردي إلى ألمانيا قصة عجيبة فقال:

كان من الذين أسلموا وآمنوا بروفسور ألماني وكان يتردّد علينا كثيراً وكُنّا نزوره كثيراً أيضاً. فأُصيب البروفسور الألماني بداء السرطان وانتقل إلى المستشفى وكُنّا نزوره ونعوده في المستشفى أيضاً.

ففي أحد الأيام شكى البروفسور إلينا قائلاً: لما مرضت ونقلت إلى المستشفى وكشفوا الأطباء أنّ بي داء السرطان جاءت زوجتي وابني وقالا: لقد أصبح من المعلوم أنك مبتلى بالسرطان وأنّك سوف تموت، أما نحن فنرحل عنك، وودّعاني وذهبا ولم يفكِّرا أني في هذا الحال بحاجة ماسّة إلى التودّد والتلطف.

قال المرحوم المحقق: فكنّا نحن نزور هذا البروفسور المسلم على الدوام ونعوده في المستشفى حتى أن أُخبرنا من المستشفى أن البروفسور قد توفّي.

فما أن وصلنا الى المستشفى وتهيَّأنا لتكفينه ودفنه شاهدنا ابنه قد دخل في المستشفى، ولما تتبعنا سبب مجيئه عرفنا أنه أتى وباع جثة والده على المستشفى ليقوموا بتشريحه وقد أتى الآن ليستلم الثمن ويذهب.

(26)

الإستناد على ذراع الأب

قال الإمام الباقر (ع): إنَّ أبي علي بن الحسين (ع) نظر إلى رجل ومعه ابنه يمشي والابن متكئ على ذراع الأب قال: فما كلَّمه أبي مقتاً له حتى فارق الدنيا.

ويُعلم من هذا الحديث أن الولد لم يندم على فعله ولم يتب إلى الله بحيث أن الإمام (ع) لم يكلِّمه حتى فارق الحياة.

يتبع ،،،

********

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

********

(27)

الشيخ الأنصاري وأضحاك الأم

كانت عادة الشيخ مرتضى الأنصاري هي انه بعد رجوعه من الدرس يذهب إلى أمّه أولاً للاستفسار عن أحوال تلك المرأة العجوز ويكلّمها ويسألها عن أوضاع الناس الماضين، ويمازحها حتى تضحك ومن ثم يذهب إلى غرفة المطالعة والعبادة.

قال الشيخ يوماً إلى أمّه: هل تذكرين فترة طفولتي عندما كنتُ مشغولاً بمقدمة العلوم، وكنتِ تبعثيني إلى هنا وهناك لإنجاز أعمال البيت؛ ولكنني كنتُ أنجزها بعد غتمامي للدرس والمباحثة وأعود بعدها إلى المنزل، وكنتِ تغضبين عليِّ وتقولين: موقدي مُطفأ، هل لا زال موقدكِ مطفأ لحد الآن؟؟

قالت الأم مازحة: هو كذلك؛ لأنك لم تهتم بأمور المنزل آنذاك، الآن وقد بلغت مقاماً وبسبب احتياطك المفرط في الصرف الشرعي تضغط علينا كثيـراً.

(28)

الخالة كالأم

كتب المحدِّث الكبير الشيخ عباس القمي في كتاب كُحُل البَصر:

بعد شهادة حمزة حصل تنازع بين علي (ع) وزيد عبد المطلب وجعفر بن أبي طالب حول تكفل ابنته الصغيرة – أمامه -.

الإمام علي (ع)يقول: أنا أتكفلها لأنها ابنة عمي.

جعفر بن أبي طالب يقول: أنا أتكفلها لأنها ابنة عمي وزوجتي أسماء بنت عميس خالتها.

وقال زيد: أنا أتكفلها لأنها ابنة أخي.

فقضى الرسول (ص) بينهم فقال: حضانتها مع جعفر بن أبي طالب، لأن زوجته خالتها، والخالة بمنزلة الأم.

(29)

أهمية الإحسان إلى الأم

جاء رجل إلى الرسول الأكرم (ص) وسأل عن الإحسان إلى الأم، فقال رسول الله (ص) ثلاث مرات: أحسِن لأُمّك ثم قال ثلاث مرات: أحسن لأُمّك ثم قال ثلاث مرات: أحسن لأباك.

يتبع ،،،

********

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ونواصل باقي القصص حول الأب ،،

********

(30)

تقبيل قدم الوالد

كان المرحوم آية الله العظمى السيد المرعشي النجفي كثير الإكرام والاحترام لوالديه اللذين لهما حق تعليمه وتربيته، وقد أدّيا ذلك في أعلى مستوى، حتى في أيام صباه حيث كانت أُمه تأمره أن يذهب ويوقظ أباه من نومه كان يستصعب هذا الأمر بأن ينادي أباه ويوقظه من نومه.

وكان المرحوم آية الله العظمى المرعشي النجفي يقول: عندما كنت في النجف الأشرف أمرتني أمي أن أدعو أبي للغذاء. فلما صعدت الطبقة العلوبة من الدارة رأيت والدي مستغرقاً في مُطالعة كتبه وقد أخذه النوم، بقيت متحيراً كيف أعمل؟ هل أستجيب لأمر أمي وأُوقظ والدي من نومه لعلّ هذا يسبب انزعاجاً له وعدم الارتياح أم أتركه؟

فانحنيت وقبّلت قدمه عدّة مرات وعلى أثر التقبيل استيقظ والدي من النوم، ولما عرف علاقتي الشديدة به وأدبي واحترامي له قال: شهاب الدين هذا أنت؟ قلت : نعم يا أبتاه .. فرفع إلى السماء ودعا قائلاً: بنيّ رفع الله تعالى منزلتك وجعلك من خدّام أهل البيت (ع)

ثم قال المرحوم آية الله العظمى المرعشي النجفي،: فجميع ما أملك هو نتيجة دعاء أبي.

وكان كثيراً ما يقول: ما نلتُ هذا المقام والشأن إلا بدعاء أبي.

(31)

لم يُكرم أباه فخرجت النبوة منه

قال الإمام الصادق (ع):

لما أقبل يعقوب النبي (ع) إلى مصر، خرج النبي يوسف (ع) ليستقبله –وهو في حشد من المواكب الملوكية- فلمّا رآه يوسف همّ بأن يترجّل ليعقوب ثم نظر إلى ما هو فيه من الملك فلم يفعل، فلمّا سلّم على يعقوب (ع) نزل جبرائيل (ع) فقال له: يــا يوسف إن الله تبارك وتعالى يقول لك: ما منعك أن تنزل إلى عبدي الصالح إلا ما أنت في، أبسط يدك، فبسطها فخرج من بين أصابعه نور، فقال: ما هذا يا جبرائيل؟ فقال: هذا نور النبوة فإنه لا يخرج من صلبك نبي أبداً عقوبة لك بما صنعت بيعقوب ولم تنزل إليه.

يتـبــع ،،،

********

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

وأتمنى مواصلة الجميع لهذا الموضوع .. 

الذي فيه الفائدة لي ولكم وللجميع

********

(32)

الشاب المحتضر وآثار سخط الأم

حضر رسول الله (ص) إلى جوار شاب يحتضر وقال له: (قل لا إله إلا الله) لكنه عقد لسانه ولم يستطع القول.
فأعادها الرسول الأكرم مراراً فلم يستطع.
فسأل رسول الله (ص) امرأة كانت جالسة إلى جوار الشاب فقال: هل لهذا الشاب أم؟ فقالت نعم أنا أمه.
فقال: هل انتِ ساخطة عليه؟
قالت: نعم ولم اكلمه منذ 6 سنوات
فقال رسول الله (ص): ارضِعنه.
فقالت المرأة: الهي ارضِ عنه برضاك.
فلم تكمل المرأة عبارتها حتى انطلق لسان الشاب 
فقال رسول الله (ص): قل لا إله إلا الله
فقال الشاب: لا إله إلا الله
فقال (ص): ماذا ترى؟
قال: أرى رجل أسوداً قبيحاً المنظر عليه ثياب رثّة ورائحة نتنة جالس عندي وقد قبض على أنفاسي.
فقال (ص) : قل، يا من يقبل اليسير، ويعفو عن الكثير، اقبل مني اليسير واعف عني الكثير، إنك انت الغفور الرحيم.
فلما قالها، سأله (ص): انظر ماذا ترى؟
قال: أرى رجلاً ابيضاً حسن الصورة وطيب الرائحة. وجيّد الثياب جاء عندي، وصد عني ذاك الرجل الأسود.
قال(ص): أعد الكلمات ثانيةً.
فأعادها الشاب تارة أخرى
فقال (ص): ماذا ترى ؟
قال: لم أعد أرى ذلك الرجل الأسود وبقي عندي الرجل الأبيض.
ولم يكد يتم عبارته حتى فارقته الحياة.

يتـبــع ،،،

********

رزقنا الله وإياكم رضا الأم .. وحفظ الله امهاتنا وسلّمهنَّ من كل سوء

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ونواصل بقصص عن الأب

********

(33)

الإمام أمير المؤمنين (ع) يُكرم الوالد

ورد على أمير المؤمنين (ع) ضيفان أب وابن، فقام إليهما وأكرمهما وأجلسهما في صدر مجلسه وجلس بين أيديهما، ثم أمر بطعام فأُحضر فأكلا منه ثم جاء قنبر بطست وإبريق خشب ومنديل، وجاء ليصب على يد الرجل، فوثب أمير المؤمنين (ع) وأخذ الإبريق ليصبّ على يد الرجل، فتمرّغ الرجل في التراب وقال: يا أمير المؤمنين الله يراني وأنت تصب على يدي.

قال (ع) اقعد واغسل فان الله عز وجل يراك وأخوك الذي لا يتميز منك ولا ينفصل عنك يخدمك، يريد بذلك في خدمته في الجنة فقعد الرجل. فقال له (ع): أقسمتُ بعظيم حقي الذي عرفته ونحلته وتواضعك لله حتى جازاك عنه بأن تدنيني لما شرّفك به من خدمتي لك لما غسلت مطمئناً كما كنت تغسل لو كان الصابّ عليك قنبراً. ففعل الرجل ذلك. فلما فرغ ناول الإبريق محمد بن الحنيفة وقال: يا بني لو كان هذا الابن حضرني دون أبيه لصببتُ على يده ولكن الله عز وجل يأبى أن يساوي بين ابن وأبيه وإذا جمعهما مكان، لكن قد صبّ الأب على الأب فليصب الابن على الابن. فصبّ محمد بن الحنيفة على الابن.

(34)

ثمرة الإساءة للولد

رأى رجل يونس بن عبد الله الخياط وهو قابض على رقبة أبيه بيده قبضة شديدة، فتقدم الرجل وخلّص أباه من يد يونس ولامه على فعله: فقال الأب: لا تلمه إنه ابني وقد فعل ما فعلت أنا بأبي.

يتـبــع ،،،

********

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ونواصل على بركة الله

********

(35)

حرقة قلب الأم إلى جوار الابن المحتضر

جاء في تفسير النيشابوري أنه في زمن الرسول (ص) كان هناك شاباً يحتضر فحضره رسول الله (ص) لعيادته.

ولما رآه ذلك الشاب مقبلاً لعيادته عقد لسانه على الفور.. !!

فسأل الرسول (ص) من أقرباء ذلك الشاب: هل هذا الشاب تاركاً للصلاة ؟؟

فأجابوا: كلا يا رسول الله.

فسأل (ص): هل كان عاق لوالده ؟؟

فأجابوا: كلا

فسأل (ص): هل كان عاق لوالدته؟

فأجابوا: نعم يا رسول الله!

فأحضر رسول الله (ص) أمه وقال لها: اغفري لولدك

فقالت: كيف ذلك يا نبي الله وقد غمرني بالضرب على وجهي وأعاب عيني.

أمر رسول الله (ص) بإضرام ناراً

قالت الأم: لماذا؟

قال (ص): أريد حرقه جزاءً لما فعل

قالت الأم: يا رسول الله لا أرضى بحرقه، لأنه بقى في رحمي تسعة أشهر ونمى وغذّيته بلبني سنتان وربّيته، وكان إلى جواري سنيناً وإذا أردت حرقه فأنا قد رضيتُ عنه.

فلما أتممت الأم كلماتها انطلق لسان الابن.

يتـبــع ،،،

********

جعلنا الله وإياكم من البارين بوالدَيْنا بأمهاتنا وآبائنا

ورزقنا رضاهم ورضى الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ونواصل الآن بقصص عن الأب ،،

*****

(36)

الابن يشيّع أباه حافياً

لما توفيّ آية الله العظمى المرجع الديني السيد محسن الحكيم خرج ابنه حافياً في تشييعه.

(37)

دعاء الوالد لابنه

ذكر المرحوم السيد أحمد الكرمنشاهي – وهو أحد أحفاد الوحيد البهبهاني – في كتاب مرآة الأحوال: سمعتُ من بعض الثقات أنّ العلامة محمد تقي المجلسي قال: 

في إحدى الليالي وبينما كنتُ غارقاً في الصلاة والتهجّد والتضرّع ومناجاة رب العالمين، شملتني هالة عرفت فيها أنّي الآن لو أدعو الله تعالى بأيّ شيء وأسأله عن أيّ شيء أريده لاستجاب الله تعالى لي، ففكّرت ماذا أطلب منه وأسأله؟ فسمعتُ صوت بكاء ابني محمد باقر الذي كان في المهد، فقلت: إلهي بحق محمد وآل محمد صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين أسألك أن تجعل ولدي هذا الرضيع مروّجاً لدينك وناشراً ومبلّغأً لأحكام سيد رسلك، وتوفّقه إلى خير السبل.

فقال السيد أحمد: لا بدّ أن التوفيق الذي حازه محمد باقر المجلسي – صاحب بحار الأنوار – لم يكن إلا ثمرة دعاء والده الكريم.

يتبــع ،،،

*****

جعلنا الله وإياكم من الباريـن بوالِدَيْنا

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد

*****

(38)

جود وكرم حاتم وراثياً أخذه من أمه

اعترف العرب بأن جود وكرم حاتم الطائي موروث من أمه.

لقد كانت تجود بجميع أموالها فلما رأى أبنائها ذلك أخذوا منها الأموال خوفاً عليها من الفقر والعدم وكانوا يعطونها بالتدريج وعندما رأوا بأنها جائعة أعطوها قسماً من أبلها.

جاءتها امرأة من هوزان (اسم قبيلة من قبائل سبأ ومن أبناء هوزان بن منصور) وقالت لها: كنتِ تعطينني سنوياً مقداراً معيناً فأديميه.

فقالت أم حاتم: يا امرأة! تعالي وخذي هذه الإبل، وأقسم بالله إنني جائعة ولكنني لا أستطيع رد سائل من بابي.

(39)

وضوء الأم أثناء رضاعة الابن

من الهبات الإلهية لحضرة آية الله العظمى سيد شهاب الدين المرعشي النجفي هي أنّ أمه لم ترضعه قطاً إلا وكانت على وضوء، وكذلك نجدها بعد فطامه من الرضاعة كانت منتبهة جداً لعدم اعطائها لقمة غذاء حرام أو بها شبهة وغالباً ما تغذيه طعاماً غير حيوانياً ..

يتبــع ،،،

*****

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ونواصل باقي القصص حول الأب

****

(40)

فرق الاحترام والطاعة

أتى رجل رسول الله (ص) فقال: يا رسول إني جئتك أُبايعك على الإسلام، فقال له رسول الله (ص): أُبايعك على أن تقتل أباك؟ قال: نعم. فقال له رسول الله (ص): إنا والله لا نأمركم بقتل آبائكم ولكن الآن علمتُ منك حقيقة الإيمان وأنّك لن تتخذ من دون الله وليجة، أطيعوا آبائكم فيما أمروكم ولا تطيعوهم في معاصي الله.

(41)

أحسن إلى والدك

كان أبو قفاحة – والد أبي بكر – من أعداء النبي (ص) وقد هجا النبي (ص) يوماً فأخذ أبو بكر بتلابيبه وضرب به الجدار. فلما أخبر النبي (ص) بذلك أرسل على أبي بكر وقال له: هل فعلت ذلك بأبيك؟ 

قال أبو بكر: نعم

قال النبي (ص): قم ولا تكرر مثل الذي فعلت مرة أخرى.

(42)

نصيحة أبويّة لابنه

قال رجل لابنه: أي بني، اسع واجتهد أن تكون ورعاً صالحاً لأن يوم القيامة تُسأل عن عملك وفعلك ولا تُسأل عن نسبك وأبيك.



****

****

أم أنقذت حياتها من الموت لسماعها صوت بكاء طفلها

ينقل الشيخ علي القرني الكلبايكاني في كتاب منهاج الولاية عن إحدى المجلات فيقول: أصيبت امرأة حديثة الزواج بنوبة قلبية وقد منحها الله تعالى طفلاً.

الطبيب الموجود إلى جوار سريرها كلما قام به من علاج لم يحصل على نتيجة ولم يجري الدم في عروقها.

سأل الطبيب من أقاربها: هل لها طفل؟

أجابوا: نعم وعمره ستة أشهر.

قال الطبيب: أأتوا به سريعاً

أعطوه الطفل ذي الستة أشهر، فوضعه إلى جوار أذن أمّه وبدأ بتحريك الطفل على البكاء.

فلما وصل صوت بكائه إلى مسامعها وضع الطبيب سماعته على قلب الأم وإذا به يتحرك ببطء واضطراب، وكلما زاد من بكاء طفلها زاد اضطراب قلبها حتى بدأ الدم بالدوران وفتحت الأم عينها وأخذت طفلها في حضنها، وهكذا استطاع هذا الطبيب إنقاذ هذه الأم من الموت الحتمي وهذا دليل على العلاقة الشديدة للأم اتجاه طفلها.



****



تحياتي العطرة لكم

----------


## Love Rafael

مشكور اخوي 
قصص حلوة ومعبرة 
جعلنا واياك من البارين بالوالدين
الله يعطيك الف عافية 
وبانتظار باقي القصص 
يسلمو
تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشاركة رائعة وفي مكانها ..

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ..

موفق لكل خير.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الكريم ساقي العطاشا  بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا بما قدمت 
جهد كبير ورائع يستحق التثبيت 
لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> *امي يالحنا اعشقه ونشيدا دوما انشده
> في كل مقام اذكره واظل اظل اردده
> امي ياروحي وحياتي يابهجة نفسي ومناتي
> انسي في الحاضر والاتي 
> اسمك منقوش في القلب حبك يهديني في دربي
> ودعائي يحفظك ربي
> الله تعالى اوصاني بالجهر لك والإعلاني**بالبر لك والاحسان*



*كلمات روعة جدا وقصص اروع..**مشاركة رائعة وفي مكانها ..
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ..**ورحم الله والديك ..
موفق لكل خير..*

----------


## zmrdh

الله يحفظك ويجازيك خير الجزاء على ها القصص الرائعه مشكوووووووور

----------


## اصالة الشرق

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها بميزان حسناتك

----------


## بنت العقيله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مشكور اخوي ساقي العطاشا والله يعطيك الف عافية ع المجهود الرائع :ongue: 
تحسب في ميزان اعمالك انشاء الله 
اللهم اجعلنا واياكم من البارين بالوالدين
ياالله

----------

